# Stuff Your Stockings This Season with Fin-N-Fowl at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Book Your Cast & Blast Now!​*
*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay

November 27, 2017*

We're truly fortunate to live in a place where great coastal fishing can be enjoyed all year long. But, if you're like a lot of other saltwater enthusiasts, year-round fishing may just not be enough, and you may require more of what our coastal outdoors has to offer in order for you to be fully satisfied. For this very reason, December and January is when a lot of us begin focusing the majority of our effort toward the second-half of duck season.

If waterfowl hunting happens to be a primary interest of yours, or if you'd simply like to mix the love you hold for wintertime speckled trout fishing with that of champion duck hunting, then join us here at Bay Flats Lodge in December or January for some of the finest Texas coastal duck hunting available. If the first-half of the season is any indication as to what we may be in store for in the second-half, we could be looking at what might just be the greatest duck season we've seen in years. We have plenty of dates still available, so call us at 1-888-677-4868, or email us at [email protected], to book your coastal waterfowl adventure today.






​
*RATES​*
*DUCK HUNTING and CAST & BLAST​*
Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
Cast & Blast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
Hunting parties less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
Rent Simms Waders $35
Rent Simms Boots only $20
Rent Shotgun $65 per day
Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box






​
*DATES​*
*The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)​*
The second-half of the season opens Dec. 9th, and will run through January 28th, 2018.

Our current *DECEMBER* availability includes:
Dec. - 10, 14, 15, 6, 17, 20, 21, 22, 27, 28, 2

Our current *JANUARY* availability includes:
Jan. - 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28














Here's what our customers are saying

Visit our Latest Videos

What to Expect

Click here to view recent duck hunts 

Visit our Room Offerings

Visit our Pro Shop






















​
Thank you for considering Bay Flats Lodge.

Sincerely,

Bay Flats Lodge

Website
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Hundreds of trout being landed*

November has been one for the books, and we couldn't have done it without the support of our great customers, guides and wonderful staff. We also want to thank our amazing vendors who services our lodge. Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Blast & Cast - Tails & Feathers - Scales & Fur*

Two good days with a repeat group of fine folks in the Agriculture business holding meetings in the afternoon and fishing the mornings now thatâ€™s how you do it! Thanks for letting BFL host your business meetings and entertainment all at the same time and location. This is a great venue for a captive audience of sales staff, employees or customers so come to the lodge and let us help make your 2018 that much more successful.


----------

